# Solved: TDA2050 Amplifier Clicking Noise - No Sound



## chazshep (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi all, recently I have been making a dual-board amplifier for my Electronics GCSE in school. The amplifier will have two TDA2050 amplifier circuits with the input being split over the two boards (and the power supply). When soldering all the components and sorting out all the wires, I tested one board with a 9v battery and no output was heard from the old Sony speakers I am using (they work). Although listening carefully I heard a systematic popping noise which was clicking around 2 times a second. I thought the power supply was a daft idea, so I whipped out the 12v Plugtop power supply which delivers around 27W so it should power one circuit for testing atleast. The same happened again, but the clicking was louder, I then tried a 24v power supply and it got louder once again. I then tried the other board and exactly the same happened. I have a strong feeling a may have fried both chips earlier when fiddling with the power supplies. Is that plausible? Could it be the 2050 chip(s)?

NOTE: I know that the circuits have the ability to work because when I tested the same PCB layout on another board about 2 weeks ago, it worked very well.


----------



## chazshep (Feb 1, 2007)

UPDATE: After installing proper 2.5mm plugs for the power sockets, the popping has stopped, but now there is no audio still. Some new chips will be arriving tomorrow, if nothing happens, I'll come back.


----------

